# Probleme beim Installieren von Suse Linux 9.X Pro



## xloouch (24. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Installation meines Suse Linux Servers.

einfach beschrieben.

Sobald ich die Pakete ausgewählt, die Partitionen bestimmt habe und dann auf Installieren klicke, bring mir das System immer den Fehler, dass die DB korrupt sei.

Habe dann versucht eine andere CD /DVD zu nehmen. wieder das gleiche Problem.

Kann mir jemand helfen, oder sagen ob es ein Hardware oder ein Software Fehler ist?

Tendiere stark dazu, dass es ein Hardware Fehler ist.. Obschon ich das DVD Laufwerk ausgetauscht habe..


----------



## Caliterra (1. April 2006)

Haste auch mal die Kabel gecheckt? Nicht das da nen IDE oder SATA Kabel nen Hack weghat. Ist die DVD auch in Ordnung. So ein ähnliches Problem kenne ich mit ner SuSe 10 DVD. Die war nicht richtig gebrannt.


----------



## xloouch (2. April 2006)

Hab alles doppelt und dreifach gecheckt.. Hab sogar nem Kollegen die Maschiene übergeben ( Geräteinformatiker), um alles zu kontrolliere und zu überprüfen.

Er hat auch keinen Fehler gefunden gehabt.


----------

